# Gym membership black friday



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

If anyone is looking to get themselves or their wife "hint hint" a g*ym membership, riviera fitness* on *mobile hwy* is having a really good *black friday deal*, my gf bought herself a membership, not sure on exact price but she said it was an *"Epic deal"* _(why dont women talk prices?_)

I couldnt find details online since their marketing campain sucks, but she got it pre-booked and they are running a deal from 4 am till whenever friday

just wanted to post this in case anyone was looking for something like this because its not listed anywhere onlin

stay [email protected]!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

Heads up guys

Last chance! Riveria will honor their black friday price today $99.00 for a YEAR

super cheap, go in and ask for Rhema 

458-2020


----------

